# Tips for making a good impression and getting a JOB (any job, not just Military)



## Otis (18 Aug 2009)

Another set of tips based on personal experience here at CFRC Crazy-house.

1) Look the part.

You would be surprised how many people walk in looking like slobs. I understand that you're not in yet, and most people don't want to change thier personal appearance until they've been given a job offer, but if you look the part, it's easier for the Recruiter / Interviewer to imagine you working for them. If you walk in with face metal and droopy jeans and slouching and multi-coloured hair, you don't exactly look like you want the job.

2) Be respectful.

I see a LOT of people (primarily younger, but not exclusively) come in wearing IPods, bluetooths, sunglasses or hats and they want to start talking to me and fail to remove same. How do I know if you're talking to me or your phone? How do I know you're not on drugs if I can't see your eyes? How do I know you're actually paying attention to the answers I'm giving you if you're wearing an IPod? I'm not going to take the time to give you all of my attention if you're not giving me yours. And then you won't get a job. (and while we're at it ... YOU'RE the one looking for a job ... use your manners, say please and thank-you and speak up when you're addressing someone, don't mumble)

3) Do your homework and be prepared.

No one wants to hire someone who knows nothing about the company they're joining. If you're joining the military, know SOMETHING about what you want to do! I don't care if you're not sure of the difference between an Electrical Generation Tech and an Electrical Distribution Tech, but at least know that you're interested in doing electricity for the Army (I'll make sure you know that there's a Navy option too!) When you've made the initial contact, and you're coming back for an interview, know who your interview is with. Bring the proper ID to identify yourself and be prepared for the interview (see notes 1 and 2). We're busy trying to help everyone, so be patient and bring something to occupy yourself with while you wait (an IPod is fine at this point, as long as you take it off as soon as someone starts speaking to you)

4) Check your attitude.

By this, I just mean be nice, I mean actually check your attitude. You're the one looking for a job. 

If you come in with a sense of entitlement, you will be disappointed. 

If you come in all pi**ed off because you feel you have been slighted, you will leave disappointed. The girl at the front desk didn't screw up your file / test / interview / medical / dates / etc. She's doing her best to give you the information your looking for and help you get a job ... be nice to her.

If you come in all mopey and depressed, no one will want to help you.

If you come in pleasant and cheerful, you not only will get better service, but people will be more likely to go out of their way to assist you.

And ALWAYS REMEMBER - YOU want a job, WE want to give you one. Only YOU can screw up this equation.

Otis


----------



## Bianca (18 Aug 2009)

Otis said:
			
		

> 2) Be respectful.
> 
> I see a LOT of people (primarily younger, but not exclusively) come in wearing IPods, bluetooths, sunglasses or hats and they want to start talking to me and fail to remove same. How do I know if you're talking to me or your phone? How do I know you're not on drugs if I can't see your eyes? How do I know you're actually paying attention to the answers I'm giving you if you're wearing an IPod? I'm not going to take the time to give you all of my attention if you're not giving me yours.




Just a little anecdote: when I went to the CRFC for the first time I walked in and was waiting for a recruiter who was busy on the phone. I was reading some brochures and made sure I was visible to him. There was another person who had gotten there before me and was clearly impatiently waiting to speak to someone. She was wearing her iPod and tapping her foot on the ground (whether or not it was to the beat of her music, it sounded like she was upset and seemed rude.) When the recruiter got off the phone he started walking towards us and went right past her, introduced himself to me and assisted me first. Clearly, he was not impressed with her attitude. 

This is all great and appreciated advice, thank you!


----------



## Kabalis (18 Aug 2009)

this is all really good advice.  and it works too.  when I joined, I wore a suit and tie.  was serviced right away ^^


----------



## blacktriangle (18 Aug 2009)

Otis said:
			
		

> The girl at the front desk didn't screw up your file / test / interview / medical / dates / etc. She's doing her best to give you the information your looking for and help you get a job ... be nice to her.



How could anyone NOT be nice to her?


----------



## Otis (18 Aug 2009)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> How could anyone NOT be nice to her?



You would be shocked at the phone calls she gets and the attitude from people walking up to the front desk ... if this were a civvy business and you were looking for a job and treated the receptionist like that, you'd have the cops called on you!


----------



## the_girlfirend (18 Aug 2009)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> How could anyone NOT be nice to her?



Because she is obviously incompetent!!!  >

Some people are so mean, and frustrated... they just dump on everybody!

Thank you for the advice Otis... I love interviews!!!

We are used to complain about the negative side of things. I think that when you prepare for an interview, you should always take the time to find something positive to say about your past experiences. Because sitting in an interview B***ing about your last boss or how you hated that job, makes you look really bad.

I think it is all about the energy... If you want the job you have to project an energy that is nice to work with.  That will leave them with the feeling that your presence will make them a better team. Not too loud, not too quiet, not self centered, just a peaceful, grateful, happy to be, passionate, always ready energy...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Aug 2009)

Don't talk about your ex-drug habit

Don't talk about ex-lovers

Don't talk about confidential business stuff from your last job

Don't ask your prospective employer about their religious beliefs

Wear clothes appropriate to the culture of the business, i.e. wearing a business suit to be interviewed for working at a skateboard shop will likely bomb and vis versa


----------



## mariomike (18 Aug 2009)

Excellent advice, Otis. I give recruiters a lot of credit for the patience they show applicants.


----------



## Otis (18 Aug 2009)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Don't talk about your ex-drug habit



Ummm, we specifically ask about your previous drug habits ...   

Just poking fun ... all the rest was also excellent advice!


----------



## brandon_ (19 Aug 2009)

so otis, out of curisoity. I would liek to know what a good 'outfit' would be accepteble. Would plaid pants with a nice polo, or black dress pants or shorts with a polo? :king:


----------



## Roy Harding (19 Aug 2009)

brandon_

Be neat, be clean.  Lose the piercings.  Wear "decent" pants - IE, not your ripped, bleached jeans.  Doesn't have to be fancy - just neat and tidy, "Dickies" come to mind as a cheap pair of trousers (should be able to get a pair for less than $30.00) that look neat and tidy.  Lose the t-shirt with the "neat" saying on it.  Golf shirt or polo shirt would be alright - maybe something that buttons up would be cheap and look nice.  Get rid of the tattered sneakers - get yourself some "dress" shoes or "loafers".  They don't have to expensive - you can get cheap shoes (they won't last long if you wear them daily) that look neat and tidy for under $40.00.  Shave - or if you wear a beard, trim it so it doesn't have dangly bits all over the place.

If cash is a real problem, you can probably put a "neat and tidy" ensemble together for about $30.00 at a "second hand" type store.  Seriously.

There you go.


----------



## brandon_ (19 Aug 2009)

Thanks Roy!

Yeah black pants would not be a problem due to school uniforms.( blackpants or shorts with white crested shirt) and golf have to wear black pants to golf.

But yeah thanks il remember that.


----------



## Roy Harding (19 Aug 2009)

Heck - your school uniform sounds like it would a good thing to wear.  ZERO dollars to spend!


----------



## brandon_ (19 Aug 2009)

yeah, they are nice and fairly cheap. Its also nice cause this way there is no looking down on somebody for wearing a certain 'name brand' type of clothing.

They also come in handy because you always have atleast  some type of formal clothing.


----------



## the_girlfirend (19 Aug 2009)

I always listen to what the recruiters are saying... 
but one of the first recruiter that I talked to told me to dress like I was going to a wedding or to a Gala for the officer board interview  ... he said to wear a nice dress and heals and everything... 
I was shocked beacuse I think it is soooo wrong. 
It is not appropriate and it is not professional to wear an evening dress to an interview.  ???
Anyway... I said yes Sir, but I wore a suit as I usually do. 
I never figured that one out...


----------



## Greymatters (20 Aug 2009)

Otis said:
			
		

> Another set of tips based on personal experience here at CFRC Crazy-house.



Good write-up: unfortunately, not a subject taught effectively to the current generation...


----------



## Otis (20 Aug 2009)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Good write-up: unfortunately, not a subject taught effectively to the current generation...



Believe it or not, from what I've seen around here, it's NOT just Gen Y that has a problem with these simple rules ... quite a few older people come in that have no idea how to approach a job interview.

And, in defence of the younger people, I have seen quite a few of them come in wearing suits etc. ... it seems to be the upbringing and general smarts rather than the age that determines the amount of common sense.


----------



## mariomike (20 Aug 2009)

One thing to mention is that every member is a recruiter. People are watching you when in uniform. My wife and I saw a few CF members at the airport the other day. I must say that they were impressive!
( I think they were enjoying the attention! )


----------



## kratz (20 Aug 2009)

the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> I always listen to what the recruiters are saying...
> *but one of the first recruiter that I talked to told me to dress like I was going to a wedding or to a Gala for the officer board interview  ... he said to wear a nice dress and heals and everything*...
> *SNIP*



I agree with you in saying that being overdressed is not always appropriate. From experience though, I can appreciate the message the recruiter was trying to send when he tried to say, "wear your best clothing like to a wedding". All too often, I have watched as people dress to their own lowest comfort level that does not always fit in with the occasion. In a military context this often has resulted in civilian dress standards being higher than some feel is reasonable. 

For example, why can't we wear clean sweat pants in the mess? The pros and cons to that question are easy enough to see, and how fast the standards can spiral. Simply put, if in doubt about what to wear for an occasion take one step up.


----------



## Dissident (20 Aug 2009)

For those who want to do well in interviews and in general:
http://www.amazon.ca/How-Win-Friends-Influence-People/dp/0671723650/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1250788379&sr=8-1

Works well for me...


----------



## BlueJingo (20 Aug 2009)

My  :2c:: Don't use slang/street talk and don't "whatever, man" the recruiter... it just makes them angry...

LOL I think i saw the PO2's vein pop right out of his head when that guy said that... LMAO

But kudos to him keeping his feelings inside... I think he had an extra long smoke break after that one!


----------



## the_girlfirend (20 Aug 2009)

Jingo said:
			
		

> Don't use slang/street talk and don't "whatever, man" the recruiter



I can't even believe that we actually have to say this... I can't believe that some people don't realize that it is not appropriate...  : 
Oh well, they will probably learn the hard way...


----------



## Roy Harding (20 Aug 2009)

the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> I can't even believe that we actually have to say this... I can't believe that some people don't realize that it is not appropriate...  :
> Oh well, they will probably learn the hard way...



There are LOTs of things that people don't realize - this being the Recruiting Forum, nothing surprises me.  Everybody has their own "normal", and not everybody has been exposed to a different "normal", never mind a MILITARY "normal"! 

Heck - some folks don't even realize that their user name contains glaring spelling errors!


----------



## the_girlfirend (20 Aug 2009)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Heck - some folks don't even realize that their user name contains glaring spelling errors!



 :rofl: I know... my bad... I can't be perfect.


----------



## brandon_ (20 Aug 2009)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> There are LOTs of things that people don't realize - this being the Recruiting Forum, nothing surprises me.  Everybody has their own "normal", and not everybody has been exposed to a different "normal", never mind a MILITARY "normal"!





I agree with this statement, I am a very competetive freestyler skier, and mtn biker, some of the people that i may hangout with (or most anyways) Use what you would call street talking and talk like a bunch of punks with no boundries (i can't make any excuses, yes i talked like them because it seemed 'normal' to me).

My grandfather, is a retired master warrant officer, and took me to get my application papers and before we went he told me " Don't talk like you do while skiing with your friends."  ( eventrully they beat it in to me) I then talked like very responsible, the recruiter was very nice to me.    ( Damn that application papers are quite confusing. Spent about 2 days checking them over, and filling them in, Just wating on  my student transcipricts now.


----------



## Roy Harding (20 Aug 2009)

brandon_ said:
			
		

> I agree with this statement, I am a very competetive freestyler skier, and mtn biker, some of the people that i may hangout with (or most anyways) Use what you would call street talking and talk like a bunch of punks with no boundries (i can't make any excuses, yes i talked like them because it seemed 'normal' to me).
> 
> My grandfather, is a retired master warrant officer, and took me to get my application papers and before we went he told me " Don't talk like you do while skiing with your friends."  ...



Very true - every sub-culture has it's own manner of speaking.  I'm a cabinetmaker (furniture maker), and could bore all of you for hours regarding styles, influences, esoteric tools, joinery methods, practical applications for geometrical theory, finishing methods, etcetera, ad nauseum - all while using acronyms and trade specific terms that would confuse you.

You are lucky that your Granddad is a retired military guy and could set you straight.  Not everybody is that lucky.  The guys in the CFRCs know that - and I'm sure they make allowances - but it never hurts to put your best foot forward.

Best of luck to you.

Roy


----------



## brandon_ (20 Aug 2009)

Thank you Roy.

Yes i am very lucky to Have my granddad, that was in the military, i have a very big military family, cousin is in the infantry both my grandfathere are retired military and both of there Dad's are military and Preety much so on. ( i could go on, and on) but i consider my self lucky to have alot of help.


----------



## Greymatters (21 Aug 2009)

Otis said:
			
		

> Believe it or not, from what I've seen around here, it's NOT just Gen Y that has a problem with these simple rules ... quite a few older people come in that have no idea how to approach a job interview.



I agree it covers every generation, but I perceive the current youth is being taught a very different message from what previous generations were taught, resulting in a higher percentage of them not understanding what is expected of them in social situations.


----------



## brandon_ (21 Aug 2009)

i;m sorry but i have a question ( i know its, off topic, its still gunna be a longways away,) In the reserve forces, when you go away to your summer training camps are you able to bring a bike with you so that you could get around the base on weekends?( time off etc.)


----------



## BlueJingo (22 Aug 2009)

brandon_ said:
			
		

> i;m sorry but i have a question ( i know its, off topic, its still gunna be a longways away,) In the reserve forces, when you go away to your summer training camps are you able to bring a bike with you so that you could get around the base on weekends?( time off etc.)



Yes _*Very*_ off topic...but yeah, i've seen bicycles around while on crse...


----------



## brandon_ (22 Aug 2009)

Yeah, i know sorry.   

But it was borthering me for while and i did not want to start a thread over it.


----------



## Hopefulmedtech (23 Aug 2009)

When I went in for my interview I wore a suit and tie. That is what I felt to be appropriate for the occasion. The funny part is, there was another gentleman in there just completing his interview wearing shorts and flip flops and was at the front desk checking on his other paper work, when his phone rang and he actually walked away from the front desk in the middle of a conversation to answer it. I thought what a jack@**, but then I was like wow how much better did he just make me look to the recruiters.


----------



## BlueOne (27 Aug 2009)

I will wear a suit with no tie, somehow, casual.


----------



## BlueJingo (27 Aug 2009)

I agree with the above statement.

When you go to the RC chances are it's not your first time going... look to see what most of the RC staff is wearing (3b's) usually... So try to match it, Dress pants and a shirt with a collar.
Ensure that what your wearing is ironed and you have cleaned yourself up (shave/cut hair if necessary) just be presentable it's a job interview.


----------



## mellian (27 Aug 2009)

I do not about others, but from my experience what is considered nicely dress for an interview can be different between genders. I sometime feel wearing a suit can be a bit over the top for women than for men, depending on the job, and women tend to have more options as to dressing nice for an interview. 

In my case, at least in the last several years, I usually just wear black top and dress pants, which I find it works as well and appropriate. I intend to do the same when the interview comes, as I have previously at the RC. Then again, best I have for work/interviews anyway as my clothes are nearly all black, and with my height it is hard to find a suit that fits well and affordable.


----------



## Vimy_gunner (17 Nov 2009)

brandon_ said:
			
		

> Yeah, i know sorry.
> 
> But it was borthering me for while and i did not want to start a thread over it.



Lol, have to say I'm glad someone asked about the bike.  It's been on my mind for a while.  Love riding, getting that  adrenalin flowing.  Now to find a mountain nearby


----------



## CBAtt (17 Nov 2009)

Otis, you have some amazing advice. I have read all your advice on here and me and my recruiter have become to have a realationship sort of. Its not just hey. He treats me with respect and I do too. Your advice is great. 
Thank you a lot.
Chris


----------



## Otis (19 Nov 2009)

CBAtt said:
			
		

> Otis, you have some amazing advice. I have read all your advice on here and me and my recruiter have become to have a realationship sort of. Its not just hey. He treats me with respect and I do too. Your advice is great.
> Thank you a lot.
> Chris



You're very welcome. I hope it all works out for you.

Good Luck!


----------

